# Ford 4000 air cleaner



## conx123 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi all! 
I have a few questions about my 72 ford 4000 
Latley I've noticed she has been hard to start for the first time. I've checked all I can, she has a new battery, the dyno is charging nicely at 1000rpm some times she will fire up and splutter as if she is about to air lock but that's not the case either, I did notice one day that wile she was running the voltage regulator was very hot and smoking a bit, or is it she is not getting enough air? I did see a little oil running down the nose cone from the air cleaner cap as If it's been pushed up and spilling over the top? Has any one have any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi conex123, welcome to the tractor forum.

The oil spilling over the top of the oil bath air cleaner is an important clue. I've never seen that happen, but to me that may indicate a sticking intake valve, allowing combustion gas from one cylinder to exit through the intake manifold and air cleaner? That would make it "sputter". Is this a gasser or diesel?

What type oil are you using in the engine? Is the oil dirty? If so, you might try changing the oil and filter. I seldom use additives, but it may be worth a try in this case.

The old Lucas regulators fail often, and yours should not be getting hot and smoking. I would change the regulator.


----------



## conx123 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi, 
Thanks for your reply, 
Yes I was very surprised to see the oil dripping from the air bath she is a 3cyl diesal model. 
I usually use universal oil in the engine, I don't think the oil should be dirty as the tractor was just serviced a month or 2 ago. What is the best way go go about fixing this problem? As regards the regulator I thought as much I'll pick up a new one this week,


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

conex123,

OK, here's the problem. You cannot use universal oil (Universal Tractor Fluid UTF) in the engine. Use it in the transmission, rear differential, power steering, loader hydraulics, etc., but not in the engine. Change oil and filter immediately. Use a good quality 15W-40 engine oil. I have a diesel, and I use Shell Rotella 15W-40 oil, but any good brand oil will do.

Good Luck.


----------



## conx123 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi,
Harveyw
I just went to check my oil there and it's actually mannol sae 15w 40 I'm using not UTF my mistake, I'm baffled the tractor seems to b running driving fine otherwise 
Thanks


----------



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes u can use universal oil in an engine of a tractor, I'm studying agricultural mechanisation in college and we spent 3 weeks studying oils, the reason they started making universal oil was for the sole purpose for using it in engines and back ends to make it easier on the service mechanics!


----------

